# Its Official - The PRS Silver Sky SE



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Poplar body?
Never knew!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Interested to see cad prices. I’ll likely try one at some point.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Not impressed with the choice of a poplar body,... a soft fibre hardwood species not really known for a tone wood. I suspect they chose it due to the availability and cost. I worked in the Forestry industry and this type of tree grows like a weed and is the species that naturally replaces the cutover areas very quickly so reforestation(tree planting) must be done quickly and effectively with the more desirable coniferous species which supplies most of our merchantable wood products.

Even alder or basswood would have been a more desirable choice IMO,... or swap ash as it is fairly abundant. I hope the cost reflects the type of wood they decided to use.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

There have been so many positive comments here regarding the PRS Silver Sky. I know, PRS is to some as is Neil Young, Springsteen, Dylan or a myriad of other artists- you either like ‘em or you don’t. I’m on the like ’em side with PRS.

The Silver Sky is a guitar that checks out at over $3K retail, and I just can’t get by two things - the scarf joint and the gig bag. I’m not at all against scarf joints and gig bags, it’s just something I can’t get past on a guitar that costs that much. On scarf joints I completely get the reasoning and the positives related to cost, manufacturing and material conservation. Doesn’t make sense as a precautionary to breakage though on the PRS headstock angle. It may shave a few minutes off the time to manufacture the neck and looks more like a pure cost cut. On the gig bag side, to me it just sings “cheap”. PRS SE acoustics at up to two thousand less, as an example, ship with a hard shell case. JM must be a making a considerable commission on these Signature guitars.

I would definitely consider an SE Silver Sky, scarf joint, gig bag and all. Releasing an SE version makes sense and would be quite justifiable at the price point they most likely will sell at. To me though, it will drop the Signature version down another notch and cut into its sales.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Midnight Rider said:


> swap ash as it is fairly abundant


Is it? I thought Fender and other guitar companies moving away from ash in general was because of limited supply and rising cost.

As for poplar as a tone wood I'm not that familiar with it, but isn't it similar in terms of density, growth and cost as Paulownia? This was considered a "weed" tree and was originally only found in cheapo overseas kit guitars but now is a body wood of choice for Brad Paisley stuff. Didn't Leo switch from ash to alder because it was cheap and readily available as well? Maybe this will be poplar's turning point in the pantheon of tone woods.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

crann said:


> Is it? I thought Fender and other guitar companies moving away from ash in general was because of limited supply and rising cost.
> 
> As for poplar as a tone wood I'm not that familiar with it, but isn't it similar in terms of density, growth and cost as Paulownia? This was considered a "weed" tree and was originally only found in cheapo overseas kit guitars but now is a body wood of choice for Brad Paisley stuff. Didn't Leo switch from ash to alder because it was cheap and readily available as well? Maybe this will be poplar's turning point in the pantheon of tone woods.


I was thinking for sure that it would be basswood or even pine...but I'm guessing there is a reason why poplar was chosen. I've played some squier's in the past that I found out after the fact were using poplar and didn't really notice a difference. Mind you since it was a Squier my expectations were not too high at the time...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd take poplar over basswood anyday. Basswood is much softer and lighter.

Scarf joints are the only way classical guitars had the neck headstock angle made for hundreds of years... and is still the preferred method. It's stronger and more stable, and uses less wood. Not using a scarf joint is the faster cheaper method as you just hog out the neck shape from a larger hunk of wood, which is what Gibson does.

Reddit thread as an example.... but every reference I see to classical guitars is the preffered use of scarf joints.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Luthier/comments/9dirip


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been using poplar on more and more guitars. My first poplar bodied guitar was a Jackson Superstrat I built up years ago. I probably have at least five now.

Great stuff. Light and resonant. I've even seen some very nice grain patterns.


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

RBlakeney said:


> Interested to see cad prices. I’ll likely try one at some point.


$1099 CAD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

fmjohns said:


> $1099 CAD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it will be $1199 by the time they get around to shipping some to Canada 😂


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Given my experience with Gibsons over many years, I prefer a scarf joint given it's much less likely to suffer a headstock break.


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

Xevyn said:


> So it will be $1199 by the time they get around shipping some to Canada


Dealer orders are already made and delivery expected in Q1. Price is retail. 

I couldn’t pull the trigger on a regular Silver Sky. I’ll sure as heck pull it at the SE price point. Already have a deposit for the first batch on order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

fmjohns said:


> Dealer orders are already made and delivery expected in Q1. Price is retail.
> 
> I couldn’t pull the trigger on a regular Silver Sky. I’ll sure as heck pull it at the SE price point. Already have a deposit for the first batch on order.
> 
> ...



That's good news then! L&M has barely received any PRS shipments...at least at my local store so it will be interesting to see if they get these...I'd like to try one out before deciding


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

fmjohns said:


> $1099 CAD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe I've found my next guitar.


----------



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> Interested to see cad prices. I’ll likely try one at some point.


i am seeing $850 USD €825 rumored online. that would put is around $1100 which what most SEs are at


----------



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)

im shocked noone has mentioned the 8.5 radius yet😈


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Partcasters?


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

gear_addict said:


> im shocked noone has mentioned the 8.5 radius yet😈


I was surprised that they didn't go with the usual 10" that most other SE's have but I guess this makes the Silver Sky SE unique in its own right...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

gear_addict said:


> im shocked noone has mentioned the 8.5 radius yet😈


I'm a little surprised it's unique. But it'll be easier to play for a lot of folks compared to the normal Silver Sky. I'm curious to know of the neck thickness is the same.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Nothing wrong with Poplar- lots of USA Fender Strats and Teles were made out of it along with lots of MIM stuff.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Midnight Rider said:


> Not impressed with the choice of a poplar body,... a soft fibre hardwood species not really known for a tone wood. I suspect they chose it due to the availability and cost. I worked in the Forestry industry and this type of tree grows like a weed and is the species that naturally replaces the cutover areas very quickly so reforestation(tree planting) must be done quickly and effectively with the more desirable coniferous species which supplies most of our merchantable wood products.
> 
> Even alder or basswood would have been a more desirable choice IMO,... or swap ash as it is fairly abundant. I hope the cost reflects the type of wood they decided to use.


The kind of swamp ash that someone would want on a guitar is going to be extinct soon from what I’ve read. Not sure if I was mislead.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They also don’t discuss the pickups, I imagine they will be quite similar to the 635JM’s. That will probably be the key-if those are good they will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

zdogma said:


> They also don’t discuss the pickups, I imagine they will be quite similar to the 635JM’s. That will probably be the key-if those are good they will sell like hot cakes.


Looks like it's an "S" version of the US model pickups.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Not impressed with the choice of a poplar body,... a soft fibre hardwood species not really known for a tone wood. I suspect they chose it due to the availability and cost. I worked in the Forestry industry and this type of tree grows like a weed and is the species that naturally replaces the cutover areas very quickly so reforestation(tree planting) must be done quickly and effectively with the more desirable coniferous species which supplies most of our merchantable wood products.
> 
> Even alder or basswood would have been a more desirable choice IMO,... or swap ash as it is fairly abundant. I hope the cost reflects the type of wood they decided to use.


This is why all guitar makers have been forced to move away from Ash: Emerald ash borer - Wikipedia
It's been found in pretty much every area of North America now and estimates are it's going to completely destroy all the ash trees on the continent.

Ash bodies are still available yes, but they're not going to be forever. Fender has moved to using them only on their higher end and Custom Shop USA lines.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

MFW777 said:


> There have been so many positive comments here regarding the PRS Silver Sky. I know, PRS is to some as is Neil Young, Springsteen, Dylan or a myriad of other artists- you either like ‘em or you don’t. I’m on the like ’em side with PRS.
> 
> The Silver Sky is a guitar that checks out at over $3K retail, and I just can’t get by two things - the scarf joint and the gig bag. I’m not at all against scarf joints and gig bags, it’s just something I can’t get past on a guitar that costs that much. On scarf joints I completely get the reasoning and the positives related to cost, manufacturing and material conservation. Doesn’t make sense as a precautionary to breakage though on the PRS headstock angle. It may shave a few minutes off the time to manufacture the neck and looks more like a pure cost cut. On the gig bag side, to me it just sings “cheap”. PRS SE acoustics at up to two thousand less, as an example, ship with a hard shell case. JM must be a making a considerable commission on these Signature guitars.
> 
> I would definitely consider an SE Silver Sky, scarf joint, gig bag and all. Releasing an SE version makes sense and would be quite justifiable at the price point they most likely will sell at. To me though, it will drop the Signature version down another notch and cut into its sales.


Pretty much agree completely. That said even hi-end Froggy Bottoms use scarf joints so while I agree they appear "cheap" or "corner cutting" they are apparently a very strong joint.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

WRT scarf joints, I have an Ibanez Pro Line neck where the the joint is in the headstock. 35+ year old neck with no issues.

Of course Ibanez did have some scarf joint splitting issues on early RGs, where the lock nut screws hit the joint.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

fmjohns said:


> $1099 CAD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, where'd you get that price from? According to any of the press releases I've come across there's no pricing announced yet.


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> Out of curiosity, where'd you get that price from? According to any of the press releases I've come across there's no pricing announced yet.


From the dealer where I put a deposit on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

gear_addict said:


> im shocked noone has mentioned the 8.5 radius yet😈


Well, they're headed in the right direction. I would like it if they went to at least 9.5", preferably 12".


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

fmjohns said:


> From the dealer where I put a deposit on one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get stone blue?


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> Did you get stone blue?


That’s the plan - It’s the best looking of the bunch! I just hope stock arrives sometime this year … lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

fmjohns said:


> That’s the plan - It’s the best looking of the bunch! I just hope stock arrives sometime this year … lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll ask around at my local L&M this weekend.

I've been extremely close to buying a rosewood fretboard, polar blue Silver Sky a bunch of times over the last year or so. I don't care about the scarf joint, and I really don't care about the gig bag. For me it's the somewhat unknown quantity of a newish model with a hefty price tag. But at a 1/3 of the price? Seems like a no brainer.

Looking at the specs you can see where they're saving money on this model over and above the less expensive labor of being made overseas, but I don't see anything that raises red flags at all. It appears to have the same neck shape that I so love about the Silver Sky.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm definitely interested but will wait it out a bit...who knows - L&M may even have a used Stone Blue or Moon White model by the time I'm ready to pick one up


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

MFW777 said:


> There have been so many positive comments here regarding the PRS Silver Sky. I know, PRS is to some as is Neil Young, Springsteen, Dylan or a myriad of other artists- you either like ‘em or you don’t. I’m on the like ’em side with PRS.
> 
> The Silver Sky is a guitar that checks out at over $3K retail, and I just can’t get by two things - the scarf joint and the gig bag. I’m not at all against scarf joints and gig bags, it’s just something I can’t get past on a guitar that costs that much. On scarf joints I completely get the reasoning and the positives related to cost, manufacturing and material conservation. Doesn’t make sense as a precautionary to breakage though on the PRS headstock angle. It may shave a few minutes off the time to manufacture the neck and looks more like a pure cost cut. On the gig bag side, to me it just sings “cheap”. PRS SE acoustics at up to two thousand less, as an example, ship with a hard shell case. JM must be a making a considerable commission on these Signature guitars.
> 
> I would definitely consider an SE Silver Sky, scarf joint, gig bag and all. Releasing an SE version makes sense and would be quite justifiable at the price point they most likely will sell at. To me though, it will drop the Signature version down another notch and cut into its sales.


Many Suhr guitars come with a gig bag now. So do the Novo instruments. There are many other examples. The Silver Sky is cheaper than these and many others that come with a bag.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

crann said:


> Is it? I thought Fender and other guitar companies moving away from ash in general was because of limited supply and rising cost.


In the USA Carolina Ash (Fraxinus caroliniana) also known as _Florida ash, swamp ash, water ash_, _pop ash_ is a rare and threatened species that grows in North and South Carolina and this may be the reason behind why Fender and other companies are eliminating it from their guitar production. PRS is based in Stevensville, Maryland and fairly close to N. and S. Carolina and where Paul may have been getting his supply from in the past.

Black Ash (Fraxinusnigra) also known as _swamp ash, basket ash, brown ash, hoop ash, water ash _was the ash species I was referring to. It was very abundant in northwestern Ontario and still is where I lived and worked for the MNR for many years.

It also grows in many other regions of eastern Canada and north-eastern US but has been greatly depleted in numbers in these areas due to the emerald ash borer infestation that started around 2002. This no doubt would have also caused a supply shortage of ash to many industries using it for manufacturing of various products. If guitar manufacturers inquired about possibly acquiring their Black Ash from the northern regions of Canada perhaps they would consider reinstating it into their production,... unless their are government restrictions on harvesting it for such a use.

Other species of ash are:
Green Ash (Fraxinum pennsylvanica) a.k.a _red ash, swamp ash, and water ash._
California Ash (Fraxinus dipetala) a.k.a _petal ash_
Gregg's Ash (Fraxinus greggii) a.k.a. _littleleaf ash_, _Mexican ash,_ and _dogleg ash_.
Pumpkin Ash (Fraxinus profunda) a.k.a. _swelled butt ash,_ _red ash._
White Ash (Fraxinus americana) 
Blue Ash (Fraxinum quadrangulata)
Velvet Ash (Fraxinus velutina) a.k.a. _Arizona ash, Modesto ash._

As you can see the common name 'Swamp Ash' is shared across the three species of Carolina Ash, Black Ash and Green Ash which makes it difficult to know just what ash wood was used by guitar manufactures. I have a 1996 G&L Strat with an ash body. The specs list the wood as Swamp Ash and when I contacted the people at the G&L in Fullerton, California to confirm what specific species they could not do so. To my eye it looks like Black Ash,... but I would have to see a clear view of the end grain and resin canal structure to be 100% sure,... and I won't be doing a cross section cut into the body to find out, lol.









When it comes to Poplar trees it can just or more confusing to pin down exactly what species a guitar body is made of as there are around 35 species which grow in North America are divided into the tree groups of Balsam Poplars, Cottonwoods and Aspens.

The PRS SE(Student Edition) guitars are built in South Korea and Indonesia.

In South Korea they introduced a North American species called Yellow Poplar which is now the dominate species in the country. It would be interesting to know if that is what PRS is using for their models manufactured at the World Musical Instrument Company facility in Incheon, South Korea.

Indonesia has four species of Poplar that are abundant and I would venture a guess that PRS uses one or more of the four used to manufacture their SE line at the Cor-Tek Musical Instruments Company factory in Surabaya, Indonesia.
Chinese aspen(Populus adenopoda), Japanese aspen(Populus sieboldii), Chinese necklace poplar(Populus lasiocarpa),
Wilson's poplar(Populus wilsonii).

Unless a company specifically lists in the build specifications exactly what species of a particular type of wood they are using it would be difficult to determine unless you cut into it, ,... or it had a clear natural grain or translucent finish.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, if the poplar is anything like the trees that grow here it rots faster than it dries out, grows so fast that it splits itself where it stands, and has leaves so big they cover Labrador shit. It's not the best firewood so if it's a decent guitar wood, that might be good for me.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

According to Warmoth, poplar has similar tonal qualities to alder.






Guitar Body Woods


Default Description




warmoth.com





I know ESP used poplar when making Kramers back in the 80s. Sounds fine to me.

If course, there are different types of poplar, which may impact things.

I have to admit that I don't totally understand the fascination with Silver Sky models, given that they are basically expensive (if very well made) Strats.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Mooh said:


> It's not the best firewood


Not the best, true, but I remember my dad (who grew up without electricity) telling me of cutting cords of poplar for "stove wood". Perfect in the kitchen cook stove where you need a fire fast, like first thing in the morning, to warm the place up and cook breakfast.

I miss the storys of how people used to live.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> I have to admit that I don't totally understand the fascination with Silver Sky models, given that they are basically expensive (if very well made) Strats.


It seems like you have a pretty good understanding.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Well, if the poplar is anything like the trees that grow here it rots faster than it dries out, grows so fast that it splits itself where it stands, and has leaves so big they cover Labrador shit. It's not the best firewood so if it's a decent guitar wood, that might be good for me.


Poplar is a chameleon tree. If it gets big enough, the base bark could fool you to think it's oak or ash... as it goes higher up it flattens out and reveals its ugly self. I personally hate felling them, sawing into logs, and splitting it. If it's too wet, it will literally start to swell *above* your cut and bind your bar. I will allow myself to cut a few slugs of an old fallen one though. If it's dry enough, it makes the absolute best kindling you've ever tried to start a fire with. 

I had never considered it as a "guitar wood". 

Thinking...


----------



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)

Xevyn said:


> I'm definitely interested but will wait it out a bit...who knows - L&M may even have a used Stone Blue or Moon White model by the time I'm ready to pick one up


These will sell out and be posted on Reverb at inflated prices. If Covid continues I'd give it 2 years before stores have stock on the wall


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

gear_addict said:


> These will sell out and be posted on Reverb at inflated prices. If Covid continues I'd give it 2 years before stores have stock on the wall


Yeah I don't disagree but I'm sure one or two will get traded into L&M at some point. I've seen Silver Sky's selling for $2300-2800 on GearHunter every now and then. If you are patient enough I'm sure someone will either have buyer's remorse or may decide to upgrade to the US model and trade in their SE model


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Midnight Rider said:


> In the USA Carolina Ash (Fraxinus caroliniana) also known as _Florida ash, swamp ash, water ash_, _pop ash_ is a rare and threatened species that grows in North and South Carolina and this may be the reason behind why Fender and other companies are eliminating it from their guitar production. PRS is based in Stevensville, Maryland and fairly close to N. and S. Carolina and where Paul may have been getting his supply from in the past.
> 
> Black Ash (Fraxinusnigra) also known as _swamp ash, basket ash, brown ash, hoop ash, water ash _was the ash species I was referring to. It was very abundant in northwestern Ontario and still is where I lived and worked for the MNR for many years.
> 
> ...


That's a great description of these woods, thanks! 

My understanding is that transporting any ash has basically stopped, to prevent spreading the beetle. We have ash trees on our property near power lines that were cut down by Hydro and were told to not transport it. We cut it up for fire wood. There's one log about 12" in diameter, but this stuff is as heavy as oak so I can't see it being any good for a guitar. 

So if there was ash up in Canada that Fender could use, could it even be shipped to them?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Partcasters?
> View attachment 395891


PRS has a flat heel, so the necks probably won't swap easily. G&L also have a flat heel though.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I should sell a kit to turn the PRS headstock into a Fender headstock.


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

Officially launched with a price of $1099 CAD. 

Really looking forward to seeing this in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's John Mayer touting its benefits:






For one, it sounds great. Two, Mayer is REALLY good (this is a factor in point 1, I am sure). Three, the guitar is over a grand, and that's the accessible one. Yikes! I remember when two bob would get you a meal, a bottle, and a barmaid for the night.....


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> Here's John Mayer touting its benefits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy's music bores me to absolute tears and I can think of few things worse than having to sit through an entire album of it, but yeah, he sure can play. Thick n' rich follicles too.

Also, I wish I was good enough to have the balls to demo an incredibly hotly anticipated guitar while wearing cargo pants. Touche.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Selling!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Is it available at Long and McQuade yet? Or maybe Cosmo music? 

I haven’t been a big fan of the silver sky, despite being a big Mayer fan, but I might just keep an eye out for the SS SE in Dragon Fruit or Stone Blue.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Sunny1433 said:


> Is it available at Long and McQuade yet? Or maybe Cosmo music?
> 
> I haven’t been a big fan of the silver sky, despite being a big Mayer fan, but I might just keep an eye out for the SS SE in Dragon Fruit or Stone Blue.


 Haven't seen them post it yet but The Arts in Newmarket has them up on their site for pre-order. 

I think I will hold out for a used one or a version with a maple fingerboard in the future. 

Besides I'm still waiting for my CE24 Semi Hollow to arrive 😂


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> Is it available at Long and McQuade yet? Or maybe Cosmo music?
> 
> I haven’t been a big fan of the silver sky, despite being a big Mayer fan, but I might just keep an eye out for the SS SE in Dragon Fruit or Stone Blue.


Look to the smaller dealers. Lots have inventory on the way and are taking pre-orders. Shouldn’t be too hard to get the Dragon Fruit. I suspect Stone Blue will be real popular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Have they ever released these things in sunburst?


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

bolero said:


> Have they ever released these things in sunburst?


Nope...JM said a while back that they would not release one:



https://www.guitarworld.com/news/john-mayer-explains-why-there-will-never-be-a-sunburst-prs-silver-sky


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Well that explains it, thanks!

I like being able to see wood grain in my instruments. Otherwise they may as well be made out of plastic!

I guess you could wait a few years for the grain to start showing through


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I've played plastic guitars, they don't sound too bad! But I'm also not thrilled about its colour selection.

Have only heard good reviews about this guitar, it being produced in Indonesia only bolsters my confidence that it will be a winner. I was looking forward to trying it but its 8.1 pound weight sort of turned me off to it. I normally lose interest when a guitar is over 7.5lbs.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

A couple more demos I saw on YouTube earlier today.

Mitch Gallagher from Sweetwater:






PRSes own Bryan Ewald:


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I pre-ordered one in Stone Blue from The Guitar Shop. At $1150 shipped, I guess it would be easy to re-sale if I don't like it, but I loved the Core model the few times I tried one, so will see. The SE have a great quality/value in my experience.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

KoskineN said:


> I pre-ordered one in Stone Blue from The Guitar Shop. At $1150 shipped, I guess it would be easy to re-sale if I don't like it, but I loved the Core model the few times I tried one, so will see. The SE have a great quality/value in my experience.


Until recently I owned a CU22 semi-hollow SE that was a joy to play. At the time I purchased it I remember trying the S2 version along with a couple of other S2 models but something about the SE model felt and sounded great. If I didn't find a deal on a CE24 semi-hollow I'd most likely still own that guitar today.

Based on the few SE samples I've tried, it seems like the drop in quality from the S2/Core to the SE models isn't as great as other brands that have a US and import version (except maybe G&L).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

How do we know it's even made out of wood?

Maybe they're all recycled Tesla parts. Actually that's a good marketing strategy!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I've been using poplar on more and more guitars. My first poplar bodied guitar was a Jackson Superstrat I built up years ago. I probably have at least five now.
> 
> Great stuff. Light and resonant. I've even seen some very nice grain patterns.


My rather pricey Gordon Smith offset uses Poplar as the body wood. It's less expensive than Ash or Mahogany. Mine is pretty heavy too. Sounds great though.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Poplar is getting popular!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KoskineN said:


> I pre-ordered one in Stone Blue from The Guitar Shop. At $1150 shipped, I guess it would be easy to re-sale if I don't like it, but I loved the Core model the few times I tried one, so will see. The SE have a great quality/value in my experience.


Did they have any idea when they expect to actually see them starting to land?


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Did they have any idea when they expect to actually see them starting to land?


They are supposed to receive one of each colors in early February, and I'm the first one who ordered a blue one


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KoskineN said:


> They are supposed to receive one of each colors in early February, and I'm the first one who ordered a blue one


I ordered one from my local L&M on Thursday afternoon after the pre-order went up online. I'm pretty confident I'm the first person to order one at the store, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## retroshu (12 mo ago)

Okay Player said:


> I ordered one from my local L&M on Thursday afternoon after the pre-order went up online. I'm pretty confident I'm the first person to order one at the store, but I'm not holding my breath.


Did they give you a ballpark time when you'd be getting the preorder? I haven't heard any timeline at all...


----------



## retroshu (12 mo ago)

KoskineN said:


> I pre-ordered one in Stone Blue from The Guitar Shop. At $1150 shipped, I guess it would be easy to re-sale if I don't like it, but I loved the Core model the few times I tried one, so will see. The SE have a great quality/value in my experience.


Did they give you a ballpark time when you'd be getting the preorder? I haven't heard any timeline at all...


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

retroshu said:


> Did they give you a ballpark time when you'd be getting the preorder? I haven't heard any timeline at all...


Early February for the first batch.


----------



## retroshu (12 mo ago)

KoskineN said:


> Early February for the first batch.


Sweet! thx for the heads up! 🙏🏼


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

retroshu said:


> Did they give you a ballpark time when you'd be getting the preorder? I haven't heard any timeline at all...


I didn't even bother to ask. I wanted to get in line now because I'm expecting it to be months before they show up. I'm in no rush, I've got other guitars to play.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I didn't even bother to ask. I wanted to get in line now because I'm expecting it to be months before they show up. I'm in no rush, I've got other guitars to play.


I guess L&M should receive a good quantity compared to other smaller stores. So if you were the first one to order a SS at your local store, I hope you get one from the first batch. Finger crossed!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Got an email confirmation that my Silver Sky SE has been shipped today!


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

I wish I had extra cash to order one...watched that JM video like 3 times this week. Oddly enough I have a guitar in a similar colour to the blue so I think I'd go Yellow! haha


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Touchdown!!!

The guitar is great out of the box, it was even in tune! More thoughts about it later!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Jaime said:


> This guy's music bores me to absolute tears and I can think of few things worse than having to sit through an entire album of it, but yeah, he sure can play. Thick n' rich follicles too.
> 
> Also, I wish I was good enough to have the balls to demo an incredibly hotly anticipated guitar while wearing cargo pants. Touche.


I totally agree. Just so mundane and boring. I can't name any of his songs, but I'm sure they're all pretty much the same. It's the type of music you'd here in a doctors waiting room. He is a phenomenal player though!


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Buddy of mine picked his up from fleet sound and he loves it.

I asked him if it’s a good purchase ..

his comment 

It’s a Strat, not like SRV, smoother like P90s and the fret board and set up were perfect out of the box(also not like a Strat) Sooo if you are into Strats, I would buy one.I wouldn’t buy a Strat anywhere near the price range, it’s just a better quality guitar.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

After more than a month with mine, I think that the honeymoon phase has passed, and I still love my Silver Sky SE very much. To be honest, I've played it more than my Eric Johnson Strat, as I prefer the SS neck, and its overall vibe.


----------



## Redhawkdown (Mar 31, 2021)

Some real JM disrespect going on in here


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Redhawkdown said:


> Some real JM disrespect going on in here


He has a pretty mouth.


----------

